# [H] FW Khorne force. [W] cash or Warmahordes In [UK]



## Godsized (Jan 18, 2012)

Khorne lord Zhufor built 
Lord converted with lightning claws and Lord Zhufor 
10 built FW khorne terminators 
2 FW khorne terminator upgrade sets will build 10 terminators 
6 FW Khorne berzerker power armour upgrade sets. Will build 60 khorne marines 
NIB chaos squad 
enough legs and arms to build another 30 to 40 csm`s 
few terminator legs 
40 FW chain axes 
1 NIB bloodcrushers 
plus a few extra`s that I will have to sort out 

Looking for cash sales or I am looking for trades in warmahordes. 
Ideally looking for: 
Hordes mkII rulebook 
Domination 
Wrath 
Legion of Everblight army book and cards/ tokens 
Trollbloods army book and cards/ tokens 
Skorne army book and cards/ tokens 
Khador army book and cards 
Cygnar army book and cards/ tokens 
Also obviously looking for a decent sized force to trade for any of the above


----------

